# articolo determinativo/indeterminativo/ niente



## aleksandramari1

Il nostro direttore non è uomo da spaventarsi per cosi poco.
Il nostro direttore non è lʼuomo da spaventarsi per cosi poco.
Il nostro direttore non è un uomo da spaventarsi per cosi poco.

Quale versione è quella corretta e se altre sono ammissibili come cambia il senso?

Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A me il senso non è molto chiaro..


----------



## bearded

Salve, Alexandra. 
Secondo me si potrebbe dire  "un uomo..." , ma  senza alcun articolo la frase è più elegante - e perfettamente corretta.
"L' uomo" qui sarebbe sbagliato.


----------



## karmerkarmerruk

Personalmente non mi suona per niente bene "da spaventarsi". 

Io direi "non è (un) uomo che si spaventa per così poco". 

Anzi, in realtà non mi piace neanche molto la parola "uomo" e io direi piuttosto "non è uno che si spaventa per così poco".


----------



## ohbice

Sì ma se organizzi la frase in un modo diverso cade il motivo della domanda (articolo determinativo, indeterminativo o nulla). E, al di là di quello che piace o piace meno, _non è uomo da spaventarsi _è è certamente una frase che funziona.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> al di là di quello che piace o piace meno, _non è uomo da spaventarsi _è  certamente una frase che funziona.


...ed è anche molto 'idiomatica'.


----------



## karmerkarmerruk

ohbice said:


> Sì ma se organizzi la frase in un modo diverso cade il motivo della domanda (articolo determinativo, indeterminativo o nulla). E, al di là di quello che piace o piace meno, _non è uomo da spaventarsi _è è certamente una frase che funziona.



hai letto la mia risposta per intero?


----------



## aleksandramari1

Grazie!


----------



## ohbice

karmerkarmerruk said:


> hai letto la mia risposta per intero?


Sì.


----------



## karmerkarmerruk

ohbice said:


> Sì.


Allora non capisco la tua obiezione. Gli ho detto che userei 'un' oppure nessun articolo.

Poi sì, gli ho pure dato un'alternativa che secondo me suona più da madrelingua. Non so te, ma io quando studio le lingue straniere cerco sempre di capire come i madrelingua direbbero le cose. Qual è il senso di correggere solo la grammatica quando poi caso mai una frase suona male e non la direbbe nessuno?


----------



## ohbice

karmerkarmerruk said:


> Io direi "non è (un) uomo che si spaventa per così poco".


Mi permetto di non essere d'accordo. Tu hai scritto che useresti _*un *_oppure nessun articolo in una frase che non è la stessa di quella del post di apertura. E la tua modifica è significativa proprio nel senso che ho detto prima, hai modificato l'organizzazione della frase.
Per essere ancora più esplicito: io suggerirei all'open poster di non adoperare nessun articolo con _*da spaventarsi*_, come è in originale, e di usare l'articolo indeterminativo con *che si spaventa*, come nella tua alternativa.


----------



## karmerkarmerruk

[Testo rimosso da un moderatore - Regola 7]

Per me si può omettere 'un' anche con 'che si spaventa'. Il bello dell'italiano è che non è una lingua monolitica


----------



## Passante

La prima frase, nelle altre dovrei aggiungerci tipo per suonarmi bene : non é il tipo d'uomo da... Non é un tipo d'uomo... Ma anche : non é quel tipo di uomo da spaventarsi... Da farsi spaventare .. La grammatica la sto ripassando con mio figlio ma temo che ci vorranno almeno altri due anni prima di arrivare a queste costruzioni


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> La prima frase, nelle altre dovrei aggiungerci tipo



Ti dispiacerebbe tradurre in linguaggio comprensibile? Grazie.

Ad alcuni non piace ''da spaventarsi''.  Vorrei osservare che la frase (molto idiomatica senza alcun  articolo) ''non è uomo da spaventarsi'' secondo me è da intendersi come frase ellittica, in quanto è sottinteso l'aggettivo 'tale':  Non è uomo_ tale_ da spaventarsi...


----------



## Passante

La prima frase la sento più corretta , nelle altre sembrerebbe mancare la parola 'tipo' ovvero : non é il tipo d'uomo da... Non é un tipo d'uomo...
Si potrebbe dire anche : non é quel tipo di uomo da spaventarsi... Da farsi spaventare .. 

La grammatica la sto ripassando ora con mio figlio, ma temo che ci vorranno almeno altri due anni prima di arrivare a queste costruzioni per potertelo spiegare



bearded said:


> Ti dispiacerebbe tradurre in linguaggio comprensibile? Grazie.


 scusa, ora va meglio?


----------



## bearded

Grazie, adesso va molto meglio. Un'alternativa potrebbe essere l'aggiunta di 'tale', come suggerisco nell'aggiunta che ho fatto al mio messaggio precedente.  Che cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Passante

Si ottimo direi.


----------

